# Who owns what



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is what I found out about FMIC (Fender Musical Instruments Company)

"_As of July 10, 2012, the majority shareholders of Fender were the private equity firm of Weston Presidio (43%), Servco Pacific (5%) and the Japanese music distributors Yamano Music (14%) and Kanda Shokai (13%).[13][14] By December 2012, TPG Growth (the middle market and growth equity investment platform of TPG Capital) and Servco Pacific took control of the company after acquiring the shares held by Weston Presidio.[15]"
_
If you want to check the citations:

_Fender Musical Instruments Corporation - Wikipedia_

Any other information or stories about who owns what in the guitar industry would be welcome


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I’m pretty sure Joe B owns Gibson now


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gretsch. Who owns it. Who runs it.

"In late 2002, Gretsch and the Fender Musical Instruments Corporation reached an agreement giving _Fender most of the control over marketing, production, and distribution of guitars,_ with the _Gretsch family_ retaining _ownership_ of the company.[24]

Gretsch - Wikipedia


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Yo man ! Who wrote these and when on Wikipedia ?
Have the sources been confirmed ? Is it still right ?
I mean, companies and shareholders come and go quite fast sometimes...

The real question is : Did the quality decrease or improve recently ?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Couple good vids by Phil McKnight


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

mawmow said:


> Yo man ! Who wrote these and when on Wikipedia ?
> Have the sources been confirmed ? Is it still right ?


The Gretsch info is correct. Many people get that wrong. And my info came from Fred Gretsch directly, as well as head marketing guy Joe Carducci.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

DaddyDog said:


> The Gretsch info is correct. Many people get that wrong. And my info came from Fred Gretsch directly, as well as head marketing guy Joe Carducci.


Ditto
Saw them at a store appearance & asked about that


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I did check a few of the Gretsch citations


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I love that Gretsch is owned by Fender now. It makes the _Telecaster_ name sort-kinda redundant. It just took 50 years. 

I've heard tell: _It was released in 1950 as the "Broadcaster", but Gretsch had a drum-set with that name, so in 51 it had nothing (becoming known as the Nocaster) till Fender settled on Telecaster in 52, liking "Tele" because the whole Television phase that just might catch on. 
_
...or so the story goes.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> I love that Gretsch is owned by Fender now.


Check above--Fender doesn't own Gretsch--they take care of/control distribution & stuff--the Gretsch family actually owns the company.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

zontar said:


> Check above--Fender doesn't own Gretsch--they take care of/control distribution & stuff--the Gretsch family actually owns the company.


Oops!

...although:

_FMIC control. In late 2002, *Gretsch *and the *Fender* Musical Instruments Corporation reached an agreement giving *Fender* most of the control over marketing, production, and distribution of guitars, with the *Gretsch* family retaining ownership of the company._

Sounds like they're doing most of the heavy lifting.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Oops!
> 
> ...although:
> 
> ...


Yes, but it isn't the same as ownership


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

vadsy said:


> I’m pretty sure Joe B owns Gibson now


Ha Ha Ha!! Vadsy made a poopy funny!
Who's gonna change his diaper??


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

capnjim said:


> Ha Ha Ha!! Vadsy made a poopy funny!
> Who's gonna change his diaper??


imma gonna say it’ll have to be you, although I am slightly concerned with your reaction time. ...anyways, make sure you bring plenty of wet wipes


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I ain't wiping anything. Maybe an itchy ass will do you some good.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

With large companies buying up smaller ones and others merging, it is difficult and sometimes impossible to know, in many cases, who owns what.


----------

